# I don't seem to earn GP



## DMZ2112 (Sep 23, 2013)

I've had 1 GP forever, despite having gained a few levels in XP and made a number of posts on featured articles where the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 symbol was visible.  Am I doing something wrong?  Is there a setting I've inadvertently disabled?  Or is something broken?

EDIT: Of course, now, suddenly, I have 2 GP.  Sigh.  Still wondering why I don't have more, though.


----------



## Nagol (Sep 23, 2013)

IIRC, you get gp from creating new threads only.

So making a post on an existing thread won't earn anything.


----------



## DMZ2112 (Sep 23, 2013)

That's not what the FAQ says, although that is probably why I have the 2 GP I have -- I've created exactly two threads.



			
				FAQ said:
			
		

> GPs, or Gold Pieces, are an artificial currency used to purchase badges. You can obtain GPs either by buying them for real money or by earning them through various actions on EN World.
> 
> Actions which earn GP are noted by a small
> 
> ...


----------



## Dog Moon (Oct 1, 2013)

Huh, just saw this:

Most Gold Pieces
Morrus----------1,716
darjr------------54
Creighton-------48
RangerWickett--41
koesherbacon---41
JZavoda--------39
Bullgrit----------38
dmccoy1693----34
Mark CMG-------33
Grumpy RPG Reviews---31

I think someone is broken!

I, of course, only have 1gp, so I am nowhere near the top ten.


----------



## Bullgrit (Oct 11, 2013)

I found this thread while looking for something else. I'm in the top 10 for gold pieces? I don't even know what they are, here. Funny.

Bullgrit


----------



## Nagol (Oct 12, 2013)

Bullgrit said:


> I found this thread while looking for something else. I'm in the top 10 for gold pieces? I don't even know what they are, here. Funny.
> 
> Bullgrit




You start a lot of threads therefore you have a lot of gp.

You can buy badges with the gold at a minimum.


----------



## Morrus (Oct 12, 2013)

There's a setting on the boards which allows users to charge Gold to download their attachments. I wonder if that's something that some folks might enjoy?


----------

